# R34 GTR



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

anyone looking to sell one please PM me.

funds ready to buy.


----------



## V8etr (Jul 14, 2017)

Euroexports said:


> anyone looking to sell one please PM me.
> 
> funds ready to buy.


I have one in Australia if interested


----------

